# Oh holy night



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2020)

Took me a couple of seconds to focus...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Took me a couple of seconds to focus...JJ


Yeah its one of those once you see it, its all you see. Now when I see one around town that's all I can see


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 16, 2020)

Didn't even read it, saw T-rex.  Once I read it, I finally saw the manger.  
So it's definitely T-Rex Q'ing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2020)

That's good!

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 16, 2020)

LOL!

Sort of like the Rorschach Inkblots psychiatrists show you to check if you are a kook!

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2020)

Good one Case.
When I first looked, I saw the manger scene.  Then after reading it, I saw the Trex(s).  Now everything I look, I have to make the transition from Trex to manger.
Gary


----------

